# headlamps or the halos.



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

one of my xenon (euro dezign) burned out, I've only had it for 3 or 4 months. I was wondering if all of them burned out that quickly or is there a better brand that I should get? I really like having the bright light while driving (hell I drive more at night then durring the day...explains all my tickets :thumbdwn: 

also what about the halo headlights. I've been considering getting those but I have some questions.
Do they take speical bulbs, or just 9004 like stock? 
if so how much are the bulbs, how long do they last? 
Also what brand blubs do you reccomd for them?


thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the halos take h1 and h3 bulbs.

bulbs cost depends on what wattage brand etc.

what brand recommend if you use halogen is sylvania silverstars and another thing about the halos is that they are horrible beam pattern.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I've heard about people complaining about the beam pattern from the halos. I thought about getting the clear healights but I think they're close to 200 and I can get halos for 130$ shipped from ebay.

I also have foglamps that would help copinsate for the crappy pattern. Do you have any idea how long the h1/h3 bulbs last on average?

also how long do the silverstars last? I may just go back to the yellow ones if they're going to last longer


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I've heard about people complaining about the beam pattern from the halos. I thought about getting the clear healights but I think they're close to 200 and I can get halos for 130$ shipped from ebay.
> 
> I also have foglamps that would help copinsate for the crappy pattern. Do you have any idea how long the h1/h3 bulbs last on average?
> 
> also how long do the silverstars last? I may just go back to the yellow ones if they're going to last longer


Halo's with foglights will not even come close the the "crystal clear' headlights on ebay/liuspeed tuning. I have the CC headlights, and they are unbelievably bright, even with my super rice bulbs.. the halo's cannot compare, nor come close.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

gotta pic of your front end so I can see how it all looks together?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> one of my xenon (euro dezign) burned out, I've only had it for 3 or 4 months. I was wondering if all of them burned out that quickly or is there a better brand that I should get?


Unless you are using Sylvania, PIAA or real Xenon HID, they burn out really fast and fry your wires in the process. If they aren't the stock wattage, say goodbye to wires.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm gonna go with the silverstars, and get some crystal clear lights/corners.
thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I have the crystal corners, but not the chrome ones, the stealth one. but ii got a few pics of how they look on n off. have yet to take a pic of the beam pattern, maybe ill do it tonight. we will see..

This is my car as stock.









And this is with the stealth crystal corners and headlights. where you see black around the actual lamp part, imagine chrome.



























this is the only night pic i could find of em, and it sucks, cause i took it with a sucky camera .










ill try n post night ones, well, tonight.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Also, forgot to add, i had PIAA bulbs in these, and thought my silverstar ones were brighter. i then switched to XD5 5100k temp bulbs, and hoooly crap. im very happy with the results,


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

> hid halo's








> Daytime shot of crystals.








> my first headlights... 2 years back.








> My projectors.. which i made




























thats all my headlights ive ever owned..

crystal H4 with HID owns all


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

whoa, didnt know anyone did an HID crystal install.....other than LIU of course


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

your headlights loook GREAT!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i had halos on my car, and the bulbs kept going out.....so i retrofitted the stock bulbs to fit in the housing but god dammit the visibilty was weak as hell, i might as well not of had headlights! so i removed the headlights and installed some 99' headlights.....with sylvannia silverstars


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I dont even mess with that shit

Just stick a StreetGlow Super Rice Blue bulb in it and they are bright as fuck


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I've heard about people complaining about the beam pattern from the halos. I thought about getting the clear healights but I think they're close to 200 and I can get halos for 130$ shipped from ebay.



Just like the old saying goes, "you get what you pay for."


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

DONT BUY HALOS!!!!!.......TRUST ME!!

they are only good for show purposes, they really suck for night time driving


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

I just got halos and I love them.. for looks. I think they look sweet. But like the others said, the beam pattern sucks. They are nice and bright but the pattern is real patchy. But still I wouldnt trade em for anything else...well except for a true HID conversion.


----------

